
Unofficial Aadhaar apps on playstore that serve no purpose - techaddict009
https://www.medianama.com/2018/03/223-unofficial-aadhaar-apps/
======
techaddict009
We recently saw trending post on HN related to fake whatsapp app on play
store:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626819)
and now its turn for Aadhar (kind of SSN of India).

